
The first independent tests of the EmDrive suggest a mundane explanation (2018) - tempestn
https://news.nationalgeographic.com/2018/05/nasa-emdrive-impossible-physics-independent-tests-magnetic-space-science/
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17096175](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17096175)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17137995](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17137995)

